# ¿Cómo cargar el Bootloader en un ATmega328P-PU?



## os12300 (Mar 25, 2013)

*¡Saludos!* para todos en el foro, esta pregunta es referente a la carga del Bootloader en el *ATmega328P-PU*. 
  Les comento que he leido, ya algunos artículos de como cargar el Bootloader al micro de Atmel ATmega328P-PU, y lo he puesto en práctica, pero no he obtenido buenos resultados con algun de los métodos, uno común a los que he utilizado es con en el uso del Paperduino, al intantar cargar este con el Bootloader, y utilizando el IDE 1.5.2 de Arduino, me envía errores de comunicación, y por consiguiente la carga del Bootloader no se lleva a cabo.
  Hay otro opción identica al del Paperduino, pero con el agregado de un cristal de 16MHz, y dos condensadores de 22pF, que tambien incluye el uso de una resistencia de 120 ohms conectada desde el reset a +5V y un condensador electrolítico ó filtro de 10uF desde el reset a GND, esto para evitar el constante reseteo o reinicio del micro (*ATmega328P-PU*).
  La verdad es que ya estoy decepcionado con tantos fallos.
  ¿Alguien sabe como resolver este inconveniente?. 
  Gracias por su ayuda y atneción. 
  PD.: Les comento que he intentado grabar dicho Bootloader con *Arduino UNO R3*.
         El IDE de Arduino que estoy utilizando es el 1.5.2
         Es posible que aguie indique paso a paso el método para cargarlo desde el IDE de   Arduino y la versión que utiliza. 
  Martín...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Bootloader++ATmega328P-PU&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D838863&ref=&ss=7584j43002240j6


----------

